# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.8.4 530d1d3 (3/29/2019)



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

On to the next one. High probability of bug fixes for 8.3


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

airj1012 said:


> On to the next one. High probability of bug fixes for 8.3


Don't be so sure about that. TelsaFi shows it showing up first in Quebec. It may be more about localizations to Canada, or even a French-language issue, rather than general bug fixes.


----------



## Kwreid (Mar 30, 2019)

DocScott said:


> Don't be so sure about that. TelsaFi shows it showing up first in Quebec. It may be more about localizations to Canada, or even a French-language issue, rather than general bug fixes.


Just installed it here in Vancouver, so no.

I just got the 8.3 a couple days ago. Bug fixes seems likely. No difference on the release notes screen.


----------



## Bert (Mar 30, 2019)

Minor improvements and bug fixes only . . .


----------



## Michel Contant (Nov 7, 2017)

Just got it in Quebec 2 days after 8.3 same release note. Maybe this will fix the reading of soc. I still don’t get the full update in range and sometime the km on the app after a charge don’t match the screen in the car and the car keep trying every hour or so to charge after loosing only 2 km.


----------



## Francois Gaucher (Mar 20, 2017)

Michel Contant said:


> Just got it in Quebec 2 days after 8.3 same release note. Maybe this will fix the reading of soc. I still don't get the full update in range and sometime the km on the app after a charge don't match the screen in the car and the car keep trying every hour or so to charge after loosing only 2 km.


Same thing for me. Got 8.3, 3 days ago. Now 8.4. in Montreal, m3 LR RWD EAP + FSD. will see tomorrow if something new


----------



## Kwreid (Mar 30, 2019)

Kwreid said:


> I just got the 8.3 a couple days ago. Bug fixes seems likely. No difference on the release notes screen.


I did notice that the problem with the charge door not opening when the charge cable button is pushed is now fixed.


----------



## JeanDeBarraux (Feb 18, 2019)

Just got the update this morning, in France. Already I can see that my charge rate has dropped back from 13A to 8A on my regular 220V outlet  Full charge at home is back to 36h (


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

DocScott said:


> Don't be so sure about that. TelsaFi shows it showing up first in Quebec. It may be more about localizations to Canada, or even a French-language issue, rather than general bug fixes.


So, yeah, this looks sort of like 5.25--the vast majority are outside the US market. Not Canada specifically, but Canada and Europe and Australia.

That means it's not bug fixes in the way a lot of people are describing (feature x didn't work before, and now it does), but rather some adjustment for non-US settings.

For those who were on 8.3 and find that a bug is fixed, it may be that, e.g., reinstalling 8.3 would also have fixed the bug. It seems that Teslas sometimes get a little scrambled on a new install, not because the code is bad, but because the installation process causes a problem. A fresh installation of anything can therefore make the problem go away.

As you can tell, I'm skeptical of the notion that 8.3 is inherently buggy. There may be some problems with the USB ports, but other than that the anecdotal bug reports are all over the map, and fairly infrequent: maybe the charge port doesn't open normally, or the microphone doesn't work occasionally (that one happened to me), or the car makes weird noises, or AP degrades, or there's phantom power drain, or whatever. If those were due to problems in the code, then lots of people should be experiencing the _same_ problem. (For an example of something that _was_ a bug, there were widespread problems with windows not closing all the way and with charge cables getting stuck in the early winter-weather installs last year.)

I do think that Tesla should work on reducing the frequency with which firmware updates cause problems like those to appear, but that probably means changing the update process. I'd be fine with updates taking twice as long, for example, if the process itself was more reliable. But again, my hypothesis is the fix does not require a new firmware version, but just a new install.

So I don't expect 8.4 to be pushed to a lot of US cars. If there are bad bugs since you installed 8.3, my advice would be to contact Tesla service, rather than to wait for 8.4...my guess is you'd be waiting for another major version anyway, not a 8.x version.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Folks, a reminder - don't make a post saying that you got this version.
There is a poll in the first post of every one of these threads where you can vote to let everybody know that your received it.
You can even vote "no" for now, then later change your vote when you receive it.

Please only post followup messages with new information about the version.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

DocScott said:


> ...If those were due to problems in the code, then lots of people should be experiencing the _same_ problem.... So I don't expect 8.4 to be pushed to a lot of US cars. If there are bad bugs since you installed 8.3, my advice would be to contact Tesla service, rather than to wait for 8.4...my guess is you'd be waiting for another major version anyway, not a 8.x version.


Excellent note about how we sometimes too quickly jump onto the conclusion that the last OTA update caused a certain problem. I've been guilty of that.

Regarding whether this will be a wide release, only time will tell. It is always puzzling to me who gets what update and when, and it's particularly puzzling when there are no updated release notes. While the latest Teslafi fleet status does show this preferentially going outside the US, it is definitely a large release and is going to some cars within the US. My X in PA got it after 8.3 just 2 days before (mentioned at the risk of @garsh moving or deleting my post!)... so I am even more perplexed than usual on what the sorting criteria are on this one. Perhaps Tesla looked at my calendar and saw that I have an upcoming trip to Canada and made me an honorary Canadian for this. 🤔


----------



## panpanbebe (Feb 14, 2019)

if I don't have FSD only EAP will I receive this update?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

panpanbebe said:


> if I don't have FSD only EAP will I receive this update?


There is never any guarantee of receiving any particular version of software.
Usually, you'll end up skipping multiple versions when you receive an update.


----------



## Deadbattery (May 8, 2017)

JeanDeBarraux said:


> Just got the update this morning, in France. Already I can see that my charge rate has dropped back from 13A to 8A on my regular 220V outlet  Full charge at home is back to 36h (


In other news, your house is less likely to burn down. So there's that.


----------



## foo (Nov 21, 2018)

I have a LR AWD w/ EAP. This updated showed up the evening of March 29th. My car went straight from 5.15 to 8.4. The release notes show the 5% performance bump, but that is the only documented addition over 5.15 (which had sentry, dog mode, etc.)


----------



## Husfeldt (Feb 4, 2019)

panpanbebe said:


> if I don't have FSD only EAP will I receive this update?


Yes - I got it in Denmark


----------



## cain04 (Apr 16, 2018)

Can anyone confirm if they’re getting above 120kw at a supercharger with this update? Thank you!


----------



## modelo tres (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm very impressed with the efficiency of my P3D+ after this update, so much that I have to post again about it. It definitely wasn't a fluke or due to any other external factors.

After driving around again today, I can 100% confirm the efficiency gains. I'm getting Wh/mi numbers that previously required a lot of work to get.

High energy usage is a common complaint among DM and P3D owners. I'm glad to see Tesla quietly address this concern. While we'll never see LR RWD levels of efficiency due to physics, I'm glad to see it's getting closer.


----------



## modelo tres (Oct 1, 2018)

cain04 said:


> Can anyone confirm if they're getting above 120kw at a supercharger with this update? Thank you!


That's not included in this update.


----------



## cain04 (Apr 16, 2018)

modelo tres said:


> That's not included in this update.


That's a shame. I'm really looking forward to the Pre-conditioning and the faster speeds. I figured since this is after 7.11 that it would all be rolled in.

I can attest that the pickup feels more powerful in my regular driving. NOA seems a bit smoother and more confident as well, from my subjective experience.


----------



## myanonm3 (May 18, 2018)

Thought only wide release for non-us owners and non 8.3 owners, but now pushing widely to US owners even to owners with 8.3 already installed.

---
Now checking again on Sunday again, it is only for non-US and non 8.3 owners still.


----------



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2017)

I went from 2019.5.15 f5def7e --> 2019.8.3 da116a6 --> 2019.8.4 530d1d3

My list of outstanding issues that seem to have been introduced with these recent updates:

1) delayed / lazy backup camera : 

seems to have occurred with 2019.5.15. 
issues was still there with 2019.8.3. 
Haven't noticed this with 2019.8.4. 
Issue was intermittent, so it possible that it is now fixed, or I just haven't seen it yet in my limited driving after the latest update.


2) "Charging Started" notifications every 59 minutes. 

Other than the original (and expected) "Charging Complete" notification, these don't seem to to occur. 
Only the "Charging Started" notifications.
seems to have occurred with 2019.5.15., and still exists with 2019.8.4

3) Ability to use front USB plugs as expected with Jeda (V1 -- still waiting for upgrade path email).

The side plugged into the "power only" side of the splitter still works.
Issue started with 2019.8.3 and still exist with 2019.8.4


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

Just noticed on TeslaFi that a Model 3 in Beijing China also just received 2019.8.4, upgrading from 2019.8.3 . So it's not just going to North America, Europe, and Australia, but also China.

My personal feeling (with no scientific basis) is that it's a good thing if Tesla can standardize a firmware release world-wide, even if certain geographies receive features unique to them within the release (e.g. flashing brake lights in Europe, but not the US).


----------



## jdanyohio (Mar 31, 2019)

Nautilus said:


> Just noticed on TeslaFi that a Model 3 in Beijing China also just received 2019.8.4, upgrading from 2019.8.3 . So it's not just going to North America, Europe, and Australia, but also China.
> 
> My personal feeling (with no scientific basis) is that it's a good thing if Tesla can standardize a firmware release world-wide, even if certain geographies receive features unique to them within the release (e.g. flashing brake lights in Europe, but not the US).


I just know there are a ton of considerations that determine the 'when' these firmware updates propagate.
I'd wager it's a bunch of practical stuff like bugs reported, problems the car has reported back, proximity to service centers. Stuff like that... (or, so I hope)

I'm not really waiting on anything in particular and I'm experiencing no problems whatsoever.
If I'd venture a guess, when you see the number 1 next to 5.15, that'll be me.; The last one standing.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

jdanyohio said:


> If I'd venture a guess, when you see the number 1 next to 5.15, that'll be me.; The last one standing.


Not so fast (or slow in this case)! I'm still on 5.15, and it installed only a few days before 8.x started making the rounds. And my car is in the garage connected to Wifi every night!

Ironically, I used to get updates within a few days of initial release until a mobile service tech who visited back in Sept forced an update. I think that put me into Update Jail, so now I'm at the end of the list.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

modelo tres said:


> I'm very impressed with the efficiency of my P3D+ after this update, so much that I have to post again about it. It definitely wasn't a fluke or due to any other external factors.
> 
> After driving around again today, I can 100% confirm the efficiency gains. I'm getting Wh/mi numbers that previously required a lot of work to get.
> 
> High energy usage is a common complaint among DM and P3D owners. I'm glad to see Tesla quietly address this concern. While we'll never see LR RWD levels of efficiency due to physics, I'm glad to see it's getting closer.


How much has the temperature warmed up for you?
Driving in the warm weather this weekend I saw blatant efficiency gains that I haven't seen since September. It might not be software


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JWardell said:


> How much has the temperature warmed up for you?
> Driving in the warm weather this weekend I saw blatant efficiency gains that I haven't seen since September. It might not be software


Temps were still in the (upper) 30s during my commute home today, and I averaged 250 Wh/mile in my Performance Model 3.
I think there's actually something to Elon's claims of increasing efficiency.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

garsh said:


> Temps were still in the (upper) 30s during my commute home today, and I averaged 250 Wh/mile in my Performance Model 3.
> I think there's actually something to Elon's claims of increasing efficiency.


The battery is such a large thermal mass, it's not current outdoor temperatures, but average over the last 12-24 hours that really defines it. If it was cooking in the warm sun all day, it will still be warm if it is 30 coming home, as will the interior.
But of course, they could have found some software tweaks as well...It would be interesting if a service like TeslaFi keeps an ongoing average efficiency per day or week graph to see if there was an instant jump


----------



## Wizard (Sep 30, 2018)

Just got the update this afternoon.

So far, besides the 5% power increase and the red light warning system, I have yet to see any other feature.

Then again, now my screen is able to see all lines while driving normally (used to happen only when autopilot/NOA was engaged).

Also, no issues with my tapless wireless charger on any of the two slots even when using spliter for tesla cam and mp3 usb.


----------



## modelo tres (Oct 1, 2018)

JWardell said:


> How much has the temperature warmed up for you?
> Driving in the warm weather this weekend I saw blatant efficiency gains that I haven't seen since September. It might not be software


It's definitely not due to weather. Weather has been about the same. I am very in tune with my car and the numbers that it produces. I'm getting numbers that were requiring hypermiling techniques to attain previously without having to try as hard. I've hypermiled my previous cars and am very sensitive to changes in the efficiency numbers.

I've also driven in this type of weather before and have not seen numbers this low.

And for as long as I've owned my car (September) and as long as I've had this update, I can definitely say the numbers increased after this update.


----------



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2017)

MarkB said:


> I went from 2019.5.15 f5def7e --> 2019.8.3 da116a6 --> 2019.8.4 530d1d3
> 
> My list of outstanding issues that seem to have been introduced with these recent updates:
> 
> ...






Seems to be improved, but not fixed. Happens less often - and when it does occur it seems to be black for a shorter duration before working as expected.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JWardell said:


> The battery is such a large thermal mass, it's not current outdoor temperatures, but average over the last 12-24 hours that really defines it. If it was cooking in the warm sun all day, it will still be warm if it is 30 coming home, as will the interior.
> But of course, they could have found some software tweaks as well...It would be interesting if a service like TeslaFi keeps an ongoing average efficiency per day or week graph to see if there was an instant jump


My car was parked in a covered, outdoor parking garage all day in those temperatures. It had been charging all day as well, and that's a pretty normal scenario for me all winter.

Of course, I swapped back to the OEM summer wheels/tires last night, and my efficiency was horrible again this morning. 
I'm hoping it's mostly temporary due to tires being rotated, and I just have to wear them in a little bit.


----------



## Scubastevo80 (Jul 2, 2018)

panpanbebe said:


> Looks like 2019.8.4 is rolling out to everyone now.


Agreed - I just downloaded 2019.8.4 this morning and came from 2019.5.15. I don't think my car wanted an update, but after a truck ran me out of my lane this morning, the car perhaps got "scared" into offering the update to me!

I'll have to check the notes included in the upgrade after work, but expect to have what most others have already noted.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

modelo tres said:


> It's definitely not due to weather. Weather has been about the same. I am very in tune with my car and the numbers that it produces. I'm getting numbers that were requiring hypermiling techniques to attain previously without having to try as hard. I've hypermiled my previous cars and am very sensitive to changes in the efficiency numbers.
> 
> I've also driven in this type of weather before and have not seen numbers this low.
> 
> And for as long as I've owned my car (September) and as long as I've had this update, I can definitely say the numbers increased after this update.


Nice. Now if only you had a way to see a live power measurement in a controlled repeatable situation


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Interesting. It looks like most people getting 2019.8.4 are coming from 2019.5.15 and 2018.50.6, not 2019.8.3. Also it's interesting that roughly 25% of TeslaFi is still on 2018.50.6. Goes to show what some folks were talking about before, that some cars skip over releases.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I just got it this morning on my X, I was on 2018.5.6 for the longest time. Hopefully I won't have as many issues as have been reported in 8.3, looking forward to checking it out and reporting back what I find.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

TrevP said:


> I just got it this morning on my X, I was on 2018.5.6 for the longest time. Hopefully I won't have as many issues as have been reported in 8.3, looking forward to checking it out and reporting back what I find.


You know, some days it doesn't pay to be a mod. 


garsh said:


> Folks, a reminder - don't make a post saying that you got this version.
> There is a poll in the first post of every one of these threads where you can vote to let everybody know that your received it.
> You can even vote "no" for now, then later change your vote when you receive it.
> 
> Please only post followup messages with new information about the version.


----------



## @gravityrydr (Apr 12, 2016)

panpanbebe said:


> if I don't have FSD only EAP will I receive this update?


I have EAP and just installed the update.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I just updated my P3D from 5.15 to 8.4. I see no sign of a range upgrade(still showing 310). While it's not critical to me, I'm curious...shouldn't that have been included?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FRC said:


> I just updated my P3D from 5.15 to 8.4. I see no sign of a range upgrade(still showing 310). While it's not critical to me, I'm curious...shouldn't that have been included?


No. Range upgrade is only for LR RWD.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

FRC said:


> I just updated my P3D from 5.15 to 8.4. I see no sign of a range upgrade(still showing 310). While it's not critical to me, I'm curious...shouldn't that have been included?


The rated range update only applies to RWD cars... rated range for AWD and P3D remains 310 miles.


----------



## foo (Nov 21, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> The rated range update only applies to RWD cars... rated range for AWD and P3D remains 310 miles.


I am seeing what I believe is something new... and I'm looking for some feedback. When I put my summer tires on (standard 19" Procontact), I believe the car changed its rated range to 305 miles. (The rated consumption is showing as ~246 Wh/mi, so unless my math is way off...) At least I believe it's the tires; I switched the tires on the same day that this update went in... There is definitely a reduction in range: my car is saying its max range is now 295miles (so I'm guessing there is a reduction in total range and a reduction due to battery degradation; 7months, 9500miles) Anyone else running 19" on AWD, what's your rated consumption?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

foo said:


> I am seeing what I believe is something new... and I'm looking for some feedback. When I put my summer tires on (standard 19" Procontact), I believe the car changed its rated range to 305 miles. (The rated consumption is showing as ~246 Wh/mi, so unless my math is way off...) At least I believe it's the tires; I switched the tires on the same day that this update went in... There is definitely a reduction in range: my car is saying its max range is now 295miles (so I'm guessing there is a reduction in total range and a reduction due to battery degradation; 7months, 9500miles) Anyone else running 19" on AWD, what's your rated consumption?


Hmmm, that would be the first I've heard of a car adjusting its rated range / consumption based on wheels and tires. When you switched wheels, did the car prompt you to select your wheel size, or give any other indication that it knew your wheels had changed (e.g. TPMS reset)?

Honestly, ~246 Wh/mi is in the right ballpark for rated AWD consumption, and that extrapolates out to around 307 miles of rated range at 100%. I think it's also possible that the 295 miles of range at full charge you're seeing (or extrapolating) may be due to imbalances in the battery pack that will even out after a deep discharge (< 20%) and recharge over 90%.

FWIW, I have 19" wheels on AWD, and my rated-consumption line has been a constant ~250 Wh/mi since taking delivery last August. Extrapolated 100% charge range has wandered between 304 and 310 during that time. The 309-310 estimates occurred after discharging the battery below 20%. More commonly, for daily driving, I cycle the battery between 45 - 70%, and I find that the longer I keep the battery within that tight range, the lower my estimated 100% charge range falls. (The low 304 estimate is actually my current estimate.) Is it possible that your situation may be similar?

Just to get another data point... @garsh, you just put your summer wheels back on. Did you notice any change to your rated consumption (or calculated 100% range) after making the switch?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> Just to get another data point... @garsh, you just put your summer wheels back on. Did you notice any change to your rated consumption (or calculated 100% range) after making the switch?


Yes. Efficiency went back to being horrible this morning. It may be due to rotating the tires, so I'll give them some time to wear back in.

And as noted in the 2019.8.3 thread, I'm also having a TPMS issue.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

With 8.4 I have noticed my intensity of regen is lower than 8.3. 

Still running my 18 inch with Aeros winter tires and the weather has been mild here for the two days I have been running 8.4.


----------



## foo (Nov 21, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Hmmm, that would be the first I've heard of a car adjusting its rated range / consumption based on wheels and tires. When you switched wheels, did the car prompt you to select your wheel size, or give any other indication that it knew your wheels had changed (e.g. TPMS reset)?
> 
> Honestly, ~246 Wh/mi is in the right ballpark for rated AWD consumption, and that extrapolates out to around 307 miles of rated range at 100%. I think it's also possible that the 295 miles of range at full charge you're seeing (or extrapolating) may be due to imbalances in the battery pack that will even out after a deep discharge (< 20%) and recharge over 90%.
> 
> ...


Yes. The car detected th switch from 18" to 19" wheels almost immediately and ask me to confirm the 19" wheels had been installed


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> No. Range upgrade is only for LR RWD.


And many of us with LR RWD have not seen the range upgrade yet (even on 8.3).
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/poll-2019-5-15-or-8-3-calculated-range.11771/


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

panpanbebe said:


> How long does it take for Tesla to push update to my M3? I am still on 2019.5.15?


Do you connect to wi-fi? Do you park where a 4g signal is available? Parking in an underground lot without wi-fi would probably be worst case. Connecting to wi-fi seems to help many get the update sooner. Most of my updates have been an hour or so after getting home and connecting to my garage's wi-fi.


----------



## panpanbebe (Feb 14, 2019)

Yes, I have very strong Wifi connection in my garage, also full bar of 4G LTE signal, still no sign of getting the 2019.8.4 software update.


----------



## Mesprit87 (Oct 29, 2017)

Mike said:


> With 8.4 I have noticed my intensity of regen is lower than 8.3.


I haven't noticed this behavior on mine but then you drive it a lot more than I do. Having jumped from my 2019.5.15 software, I was glad to see my car taking off ramps to the next highway.



panpanbebe said:


> Yes, I have very strong Wifi connection in my garage, also full bar of 4G LTE signal, still no sign of getting the 2019.8.4 software update.


Do you work for the SEC?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

panpanbebe said:


> Yes, I have very strong Wifi connection in my garage, also full bar of 4G LTE signal, still no sign of getting the 2019.8.4 software update.


Not everybody is going to get this version of software.


----------



## zosoisnotaword (Aug 28, 2017)

I've noticed a couple of changes with the traffic display on my non-EAP car coming from 5.15. It now shows the outline of adjacent lanes. Those of you without EAP probably know that it didn't do that before. Surrounding traffic avatars also seem to be steadier, and they eventually stop bouncing around and dry-humping you when you're stopped at a red light.


----------



## His & Hers Tesla (Oct 6, 2018)

Breaking and accelerating on EAP has been improved. Much smoother. Lane changes also are smoother and more aggressive in finding the hole without slowing down first.


----------



## panpanbebe (Feb 14, 2019)

I finally found someone on Tesla support chat about software update, he said my software got stuck on their server, so he push it again so it went through.

Here is the screenshot, only take about 10 mins to complete the download and I got notification on my phone


----------



## Leggers (Jul 1, 2018)

panpanbebe said:


> I finally found someone on Tesla support chat about software update, he said my software got stuck on their server, so he push it again so it went through.
> 
> Here is the screenshot, only take about 10 mins to complete the download and I got notification on my phone
> View attachment 24323


Nice to finally get it. I notice you have a high State Of Charge? Are you hitting the road to test out 8.4?


----------



## panpanbebe (Feb 14, 2019)

I usually charge to 90%, last night I decided to go with 100% just to test it since I got the car, it's the first time I got 100%, also I did notice the backup camera react much faster, I did feel 5% boost when I hit the gas pedal.


----------



## adam m (Feb 1, 2019)

modelo tres said:


> That's not included in this update.


Something is different, I just got 495mi/hr charging with my Mid-Range and the outside temp was 36F. I never received more then about 200mi/hr before 2019.8.3. I told the navigation I was heading to the super charger and was a little bummed out I didn't make it to 500mi/hr.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

adam m said:


> Something is different, I just got 495mi/hr charging with my Mid-Range and the outside temp was 36F. I never received more then about 200mi/hr before 2019.8.3. I told the navigation I was heading to the super charger and was a little bummed out I didn't make it to 500mi/hr.


The Model 3 has always been able to achieve 500mi/hr at 117kW, the latest updates will unlock speeds above that number


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

Also, I think the charge rate begins to taper off once State of Charge reaches 50% (or maybe its closer to 60 or 70%). So if you're starting at a Supercharger with greater than, say, 50%, you'll never reach the max theoretical charge rate that is seen between 5% and 50% (or whatever the correct numbers are).


----------



## rwsimon (Apr 16, 2018)

A nice new feature in 2019.8.4 is that when you have the radio on when you leave the car it now is silent when you start driving again and only is heard again if you flick the left thumbwheel. Before the sound would come back on even if you had it turned all the way to zero before you left the car. Basically, the radio had no off button. The only way to silence it was to set the volume to zero or switch to a different audio source. So the change is a welcome one.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

rwsimon said:


> A nice new feature in 2019.8.4 is that when you have the radio on when you leave the car it now is silent when you start driving again and only is heard again if you flick the left thumbwheel. Before the sound would come back on even if you had it turned all the way to zero before you left the car. Basically, the radio had no off button. The only way to silence it was to set the volume to zero or switch to a different audio source. So the change is a welcome one.


This is completely untrue for me, unless I'm misunderstanding. When I return to the car(whether 2 minutes or 2 days later) my streaming music resumes where I left off. And to turn it off is a simple press in on the left thumbwheel.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm not sure if this is a new feature in 8.4 but I noticed today for the first time that when I'm on TACC I am able to increase or decrease the preset speed in increment of 5 mph by quickly spinning the right wheel knob up or down. Spinning it slowly increases or decreases the speed by 1 mph while doing a quick "burst" does it in 5 mph increment.


----------



## MyFirstTeslaBB (Oct 22, 2018)

FrancoisP said:


> I'm not sure if this is a new feature in 8.4 but I noticed today for the first time that when I'm on TACC I am able to increase or decrease the preset speed in increment of 5 mph by quickly spinning the right wheel knob up or down. Spinning it slowly increases or decreases the speed by 1 mph while doing a quick "burst" does it in 5 mph increment.


This is not a new feature. I've been using it ever since I got my car last year.


----------



## aronth5 (Dec 7, 2016)

rwsimon said:


> A nice new feature in 2019.8.4 is that when you have the radio on when you leave the car it now is silent when you start driving again and only is heard again if you flick the left thumbwheel. Before the sound would come back on even if you had it turned all the way to zero before you left the car. Basically, the radio had no off button. The only way to silence it was to set the volume to zero or switch to a different audio source. So the change is a welcome one.


In addition you can always mute sound by pressing the left scroll wheel. I do this when music is on and I want to hear the navigation directions. Acts like a radio off button. I've never paid attention to how this works when you leave the car though.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Not seeing anything different so far. And I got this after a friend of mine had it pushed to his car while in the Service Center the same day.

"my friend got it pushed, please push it to mine" and it was already prompting me to update before I left.


----------



## B.Silva (Sep 30, 2018)

rwsimon said:


> A nice new feature in 2019.8.4 is that when you have the radio on when you leave the car it now is silent when you start driving again and only is heard again if you flick the left thumbwheel. Before the sound would come back on even if you had it turned all the way to zero before you left the car. Basically, the radio had no off button. The only way to silence it was to set the volume to zero or switch to a different audio source. So the change is a welcome one.


I'll have to check this out. This would be a very welcome change. My Audi's radio has no off button. When I start the car, the radio comes on, period. Very annoying.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

rwsimon said:


> A nice new feature in 2019.8.4 is that when you have the radio on when you leave the car it now is silent when you start driving again and only is heard again if you flick the left thumbwheel. Before the sound would come back on even if you had it turned all the way to zero before you left the car. Basically, the radio had no off button. The only way to silence it was to set the volume to zero or switch to a different audio source. So the change is a welcome one.


Finally! That has actually been one of the most annoying things about the car for me. I spin the volume to zero every time I park the car so that it will start quietly the next time. With FM radio, pressing the wheel to mute wouldn't keep it muted when you next start the car, you had to reduce the volume to zero.


----------



## undergrove (Jan 17, 2018)

JWardell said:


> The battery is such a large thermal mass, it's not current outdoor temperatures, but average over the last 12-24 hours that really defines it. If it was cooking in the warm sun all day, it will still be warm if it is 30 coming home, as will the interior.
> But of course, they could have found some software tweaks as well...It would be interesting if a service like TeslaFi keeps an ongoing average efficiency per day or week graph to see if there was an instant jump


The Stats software has a graph of "Daily Average Efficiency Across Users" over about a month period. it shows a abrupt and substantial rising trend in efficiency starting around mid March. I don't know exactly how this is calculated, but it has another graph that

"...shows your current average efficiency together with the distribution of average efficiency of other users"
"Efficiency is the ratio of acual miles driven per kWh to rated miles per kWh. Averages are taken over about 100 miles."

The former graph presumeably includes all versions of firmware. Is the rise just due to temperature? The sudden bend in the curve might suggest firmware, since temperatures didn't start rising everywhere in mid March.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

FRC said:


> This is completely untrue for me, unless I'm misunderstanding. When I return to the car(whether 2 minutes or 2 days later) my streaming music resumes where I left off. And to turn it off is a simple press in on the left thumbwheel.


That's true for streaming, but not FM radio. Streaming does stay muted, but FM has always unmuted when you enter the car again.


----------



## jakerob (Dec 25, 2018)

JWardell said:


> The battery is such a large thermal mass, it's not current outdoor temperatures, but average over the last 12-24 hours that really defines it. If it was cooking in the warm sun all day, it will still be warm if it is 30 coming home, as will the interior.
> But of course, they could have found some software tweaks as well...It would be interesting if a service like TeslaFi keeps an ongoing average efficiency per day or week graph to see if there was an instant jump


I have a LR AWD. I got 8.4 on Monday. The weather has been consistent over the last couple of weeks (my commute has been, too), so I was able to pull up a couple of closely matched sets comparing 5.15 efficiency to 8.4. The first pair is to work, the second is coming home. Both are on the same highway, with work about 100 feet higher than home.

5.15: 56 degrees, 27 mph, 234 Wh/mi
8.4: 54 degrees, 27 mph, 219 Wh/mi

5.15: 57 degrees, 23 mph, 208 Wh/mi
8.4: 59 degrees, 23 mph, 189 Wh/mi

This isn't much data, but the 8.4 numbers are the lowest I've seen, even compared to some drives at higher temperatures that I didn't show here.

Now, this could be a difference in the efficiency calculation or display rather than a real difference. But I think there's something going on here.

Do we know if the peak power increase also increased peak regen capability? My TeslaFi traces don't show higher peak regen, but the sampling rate is probably too low to catch the best regen moments.


----------



## Hyperspice (Mar 24, 2019)

Since installing 8.4 lane changes while in AP both with NoA and Auto Steer, it’s very very hesitant. Takes 3 or 4 tries, even if there are no cars in the other lane, before it completes the lane change. 
Anyone else experiencing that?


----------



## Craig Bennett (Apr 6, 2016)

jakerob said:


> I have a LR AWD. I got 8.4 on Monday. The weather has been consistent over the last couple of weeks (my commute has been, too), so I was able to pull up a couple of closely matched sets comparing 5.15 efficiency to 8.4. The first pair is to work, the second is coming home. Both are on the same highway, with work about 100 feet higher than home.
> 
> 5.15: 56 degrees, 27 mph, 234 Wh/mi
> 8.4: 54 degrees, 27 mph, 219 Wh/mi
> ...


I saw a similar reduction in Wh/m when I was updated from 5.15 to 8.3. My commute to work via the same route under similar weather and driving conditions now shows a sync between the odometer indicated miles driven and miles remaining in the battery.

Previously I would almost always use more miles from my available range than the miles driven and a higher Wh/m for the trip.

As I was writing this, I was prompted for another update!!!! 8.4?


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

Craig Bennett said:


> As I was writing this, I was prompted for another update!!!! 8.4?


8.4 is so earlier this week... More likely 8.5.


----------



## Craig Bennett (Apr 6, 2016)

Nautilus said:


> 8.4 is so earlier this week... More likely 8.5.


8.5 it is.


----------



## OakTree (Dec 7, 2016)

This morning my screen was flickering between the normal display and a large number, which looks like the temperature value.










I also made a video of it, it's really weird.

I had to reboot the system for it to stop.

Anybody had the same issue?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

OakTree said:


> This morning my screen was flickering between the normal display and a large number, which looks like the temperature value.
> 
> View attachment 24402
> 
> ...


yesterday morning (on 2019.8.3) I had to do a 2button restart as well for weird screen flickering, but no number across the screen.


----------



## GBX (Mar 7, 2019)

anyone notice fantom drain with 8.4? My car sat over night and lost about 30 miles. Outdoor temp did drop significantly overnight and the car is parked outside. Also, i decided to turn on security alarm right before i parked it. Could any of these account for such a large drain or is this a bug in 8.4?


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Hyperspice said:


> Since installing 8.4 lane changes while in AP both with NoA and Auto Steer, it's very very hesitant. Takes 3 or 4 tries, even if there are no cars in the other lane, before it completes the lane change.
> Anyone else experiencing that?


Not that specifically, but since upgraded to 8.4 I am always getting "auto lane changes unavailable" anytime there is rain involved. ...


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

TrevP said:


> 8.4 is really buggy for me. Several screen reboots.


I also had a lot reboots on 8.4. I got it last week and had 3 reboots:

It froze and I rebooted. Not a surprise because I hadn't rebooted after the upgrade.
I had the car parked for a couple of hours and when I got in, there were horizontal line glitches in the display. I ignored them when they seemed to clear up after I got belted in and situated, but by the time I got out of the parking lot the screen went black. It was a bit scary because when driving in the black, my turn signal didn't work.
When I got to my car the next morning, the screen didn't wake up when I got into the car. I had to start up the app on my phone in order to get things to unlock (which happens infrequently) but as I was getting into the driver's seat the T logo came up for a reboot.
I just installed 8.5 and I hope that will be resolved.


----------



## Vision (Mar 19, 2019)

I had some rebooting on 8.4, just got 8.5 today. Let's see how it goes.


----------

